# benelli supper nova/Nova?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

what is the difference between the benelli supper nova and the nova is it worth spending the extra money on the nova


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have heard that the only diff. is the stock. I have had a nova for several years and use it for everything. I would say it is not worth the extra money but it may come down to personal prefference. If there is any way you could shoot both that's what I would do.


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Super Nova and love to shoot it I use it on every thing. When we were shooting clays one day I grabbed my friends gun the nova and I can tell a slight difference in the kick. if we where using goose loads I can imagine that I would really know the difference. so I am happy I spent the extra money on the super nova.


----------

